

74 million reasons why people write malware - FSecurePal
http://www.fbi.gov/news/pressrel/press-releases/department-of-justice-disrupts-international-cybercrime-rings-distributing-scareware

======
Tyrannosaurs
One day I want an article with a title like this to be a genuine list
containing 74 million items that someone has spent their whole life working
on.

~~~
StavrosK
Would a list of "a dollar bill" repeated 74 million times count?

~~~
Tyrannosaurs
Only if the individual serial numbers of each one are listed.

Actually scrub that, no, I want 74 million different, proper well constructed
reasons with citations.

~~~
pavel_lishin
1\. A list of 74 million things I've worked on.

2\. tbd

------
Wilya
Any chances this is the operation behind the Pinboard.in (and friends) servers
being seized ? That would at least somehow explain the "don't want to take any
chances and take the whole racks" part.

------
mgkimsal
"These criminal enterprises infected the computers of innocent victims with
malicious scareware, and then duped them into purchasing fake anti-virus
software."

What if they just resold non-fake anti-virus software? Infect someone, then
sell them a 'legit' tool that removes the infection, and make an affiliate
sale?

~~~
MasterScrat
Because a computer under your control is worth more money than a satisfied
customer?

~~~
mgkimsal
possibly, but probably also less legal hassle. You are in fact selling a
'legit' answer to a real problem.

Yes, it's extortion, but it's taking one of the talking points away, if
nothing else.

